# Topics > Books >  "Darwin among the Machines", Samuel Butler, 1863

## Airicist

Author - Samuel Butler

"Darwin among the Machines" on Wikipedia

"The Note-Books of Samuel Butler by Samuel Butler" on gutenberg.org

Darwin Among the Machines
[To the Editor of the Press, Christchurch, New Zealand, 13 June, 1863.]

Translating to Russian language: "Сэмюэль Батлер. Дарвин среди Машин", перевод Иъ Лю Ха

----------

